# Anyone heard of Combed 20/1 or 36/1 Cotton?



## wizkid247 (Dec 12, 2008)

has anyone heard of such singles t's? 20/1 or 36/1?? if you have is there a big differences between the 30/1 or 40/1 t's? thanks in advance


----------



## guest29928 (Mar 30, 2008)

wizkid247 said:


> has anyone heard of such singles t's? 20/1 or 36/1?? if you have is there a big differences between the 30/1 or 40/1 t's? thanks in advance


Yes, there is a big difference between 30/1 and 40/1. The 40/1 is quite a bit lighter and thinner.


----------



## wizkid247 (Dec 12, 2008)

How would you say 36/1 compare to both the 30/1 and 40/1 in quality?


----------



## guest29928 (Mar 30, 2008)

36/1 would be in between 30 and 40 single. Lighter and thinner than 30, but not as light and thin as 40. All 3 choices are very nice, soft weaves. What are you considering using 36/1 or 20/1 cotton for?


----------



## guest29928 (Mar 30, 2008)

Of, sorry- you were asking about quality. They are all premium quality weaves in that they are very fine weaves of cotton. The higher the number, the finer the weave of cotton.


----------



## wizkid247 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi Beau or Haley. Thank you for your response. Nice blanks you have their from Bare Apparel. I wanted something similar to what you had "super soft" lightweight T's to print some designs onto


----------



## guest29928 (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks! If you are looking for a good quality, lightweight blank, then a 20/1 blank is not for you (going back to your original post).


----------



## babygodzilla83 (Dec 19, 2010)

BareApparel said:


> Thanks! If you are looking for a good quality, lightweight blank, then a 20/1 blank is not for you (going back to your original post).


Hi,

Sorry to revive an old thread. My question is related to this post. 

First, what does the format "20/1" mean? What do "20" and "1" mean? If I am looking for a good quality, lightweight blank, then what kind of tee should I be looking for. I was told to find something in the 130-150 gsm range. What type of tee would that bee?

Thanks!


----------



## tianstudioinc (Jan 9, 2011)

babygodzilla83 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry to revive an old thread. My question is related to this post.
> 
> ...


First, as long as i knew the common term for these cotton type are 20s, 30s, 40s or 20d, 30d, 40d. The meaning of S is Single Knit, and for D is Double Knit depend on how they knitted them

Second, the numbers usually refer to how thick the fabric is, and 20s usually between 180gr to 220gr and for 30s is between 140gr to 160gr

Hope this information helpful

Regards


----------



## babygodzilla83 (Dec 19, 2010)

tianstudioinc said:


> First, as long as i knew the common term for these cotton type are 20s, 30s, 40s or 20d, 30d, 40d. The meaning of S is Single Knit, and for D is Double Knit depend on how they knitted them
> 
> Second, the numbers usually refer to how thick the fabric is, and 20s usually between 180gr to 220gr and for 30s is between 140gr to 160gr
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help. So does "/1" translate to "s" in this case?


----------



## tianstudioinc (Jan 9, 2011)

babygodzilla83 said:


> Thanks for your help. So does "/1" translate to "s" in this case?


I think it's just a naming depend on the country. Since i'm from Indonesia, the common names are with S or D 

someone expert. pls correct me if i'm wrong


----------

